
Snip Notes: OCR Powered Notes App with Latex Flavored Markdown - nicodjimenez
https://mathpix.com/blog/snip-notes-beta
======
asicsp
Looks great. I'm not the target audience, but feature 5 caught my attention

>We will soon be releasing an open source library for users to generate HTML
from Latex Flavored Markdown

For some reason, the app reminded me about enhancing scanned copy of hand-
written notes and I managed to search it online [1] I couldn't remember where
I had saved it in my bookmarks, after finding it online, I found the HN entry
as well [2]

[1]
[https://mzucker.github.io/2016/09/20/noteshrink.html](https://mzucker.github.io/2016/09/20/noteshrink.html)

[2]
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16567275](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16567275)

------
onyva
Why are you blocking disposable email addresses?

